# Sale - 2nd quality Hiromoto AS



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

I have for sale a Hiromoto AS 240mm gyuto with a custom koa handle installed. The knife has been converted from full to hidden tang. Spine/choil rounded & knife sharpened.

This is a 2nd quality - *sold "as is"
*

This is a 2nd because the handle has some issues. While shaping the handle a crack appeared along the top side as well as a void opened up on one side directly at the pin hole. 

Both issues were not seen on the outside _before_ shaping began and seemed to grow as I worked. It was quite a bummer as I saw these issues appear when I was nearly done with the handle.  

Since I only needed to finish sand and buff at that point I filled in the voids and completed the handle anyway. 

So after all that I had a pretty nice handle (shaped and feeling nice that is) that I just couldn't see grinding off soooooo.... I bought the customer a replacement knife and started over again, that's why I have this one.

The wood is pretty soft for koa, the crack may have happened during drilling of the tang hole (I have no idea though) but most certainly the pin hole blowout happened during the drilling of that hole. I don't think that either of these issues pose a concern regarding the integrity of the handle for use and wear, they are however somewhat aesthetically displeasing. The pictures below show in great detail the issues but honestly they're not as bad in person as they seem in the pictures but I'll let the buyer decide that for them self.




I'm only looking to recoup what I paid for the replacement knife - handle work is FREE! 

*Price - $125* (+ shipping)

_*If the buyer should want to upgrade and have the performance package (thin & etch blade) done __*add $100* __to the price (that's $25 OFF). I will need a few days to complete this, shipping will not be immediate if this upgrade option is selected.
_



See the pictures below for details. 

Please feel free to ask any questions that you may have.

Please PM me if you're interested.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Von blewitt (May 30, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

*SOLD* pending payment - thanks Huw


----------



## TB_London (May 30, 2013)

I'll take second dibs if Huw decided to go crazy


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

TB_London said:


> I'll take second dibs if Huw decided to go crazy



OK Tom, thanks


----------



## ThEoRy (May 30, 2013)

Under 2 min. not bad guys.


----------



## Chuckles (May 30, 2013)

I like threads like this that get your heart racing a bit. The 'should I even read the whole thing or just send a pm' thought.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

With all the interest in this knife it makes me think about making 2nds my new business model.


----------



## James (May 30, 2013)

I really need email alerts on your sale posts


----------



## Von blewitt (May 30, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> With all the interest in this knife it makes me think about making 2nds my new business model.



Works for Mark Richmond  jokes


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Works for Mark Richmond  jokes




:jumpy:


----------



## sachem allison (May 30, 2013)

love to go through your unclaimed boxes , Dave


----------



## chinacats (May 31, 2013)

Can I get on your seconds waiting list? Nice score.


----------

